# Gita! Torta sbrisolana alla Mantova



## craigcamp (Jan 14, 2004)

click below for story and recipe
After the impromptu concert all returned to find their tables full of dolce -- the desserts had arrived. Large chucks of sbrisolana liberally sprinkled with powdered sugar weighed down the tables. Sbrisolana is a kind of a cross between a cookie and a cake made from almonds and cornmeal that is the sweet specialty of Mantova and is proudly displayed in the window of every pasticceria in the city.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Craig, thank you for that wonderfully detailed sojourn back to Italy! It was easy to imagine the scene and even some of the personalities. And the food... I could almost taste it.

Un lavoro meraviglioso!

Mezzaluna


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

That was very well written. Bravo Craig!

_Why Italy is sooo perfect? *sigh*_


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Il bel writting,

Ringraziarlo


----------

